
SF Bay Segregation Map - jsweojtj
https://haasinstitute.berkeley.edu/bay-segregation-map
======
coolspot
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20046961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20046961)
from same account.

